# London Attack



## CQB (Nov 29, 2019)

No arrest, no niceties. Vale the victims.  

'Heroes' praised for confronting bridge attacker


----------



## Kaldak (Nov 29, 2019)

AP says two victims have sadly passed away


----------



## Florida173 (Nov 29, 2019)

Attack in the Hague too

Several people stabbed on busy shopping street in The Hague - follow live


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 29, 2019)

There was a fire truck stolen in Winnipeg and attempted to hit pedestrians, among other things. 

Suspect in custody after stealing fire truck, attempting to run people over: police


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 30, 2019)

Now they're going to ban narwhal tusks. 

HERO! Polish chef tackles London Bridge terrorist with 1.5-metre narwhal tusk


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1200682547660906498


And of course this fucker had a past.  Previously charged and jailed for terrorism, then released.  

London Bridge terrorist Usman Khan was 'student' of hate preacher Anjem Choudary


----------



## Gunz (Nov 30, 2019)

Too bad they didn't shove the narwhal tusk up his ass.


----------



## digrar (Dec 1, 2019)

Looks like one of the responders was a murderer, out on day release.


----------



## Scarecrow (Dec 1, 2019)

Glad the Brits don’t have to pay his food, accommodation and medical bills for the next 20+ years. 

Rest In Peace to the victims of this cowardly and senseless attack.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 1, 2019)

A fire extinguisher, and a narwhal tusk.  Because you're not allowed to carry anything for personal protection in London.


----------



## Cookie_ (Dec 1, 2019)

The memes!


----------



## Brill (Dec 1, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> A fire extinguisher, and a narwhal tusk.  Because you're not allowed to carry anything for personal protection in London.



Warren‘s latest press statement calls for registration and training on all classes of fire extinguishers.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 1, 2019)

And now an acid attack. 

One injured in acid attack at Borough High Street near scene of London Bridge terror


----------



## Gunz (Dec 1, 2019)

752 "corrosive liquid offenses" in London last year.


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 2, 2019)

RIP to the fallen. Prayers out to all affected by this act of cowardice.

LL


----------

